
Intel Process Technology Update: 10nm Server Products in 1H 2020, 7nm in 2021 - kristianp
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14311/intel-process-technology-update-10nm-server-products-in-1h-2020-accelerated-7nm-in-2021
======
tambourine_man
Is there reason to believe them now? Honest question, I don’t follow the field
much too close.

Also, is it too little too late? Where will TSMC be in 2021?

~~~
mbell
Intel has actually been selling 10nm chips since late last year (in very low
volume, a single SKU i believe) so it seems more likely their estimates are on
track now.

As for Intel vs TSMC - The node 'sizes' aren't directly comparable, Intel's
10nm is roughly equivalent to TSMC's 7nm and Intel's 7nm is expected to be
similar to TSMC's 5nm. TSMC is targeting 2020 for 5nm so Intel is a bit behind
still but not as far as the node names would make it appear.

~~~
whynotminot
The 10nm chip Intel sold last year was bullshit -- low volume and single SKU
because it wasn't anything to write home about.

People also keep trying to defend Intel by saying their 10nm is roughly
equivalent to the TSMC 7nm, but that's a pretty BS defense seeing as Intel
hasn't shipped a real product with it.

Meanwhile TSMC is already working out the kinks on their 5nm process for next
year. No matter how you slice it, Intel has fallen behind.

~~~
sufiyan
Intels 10nm is nowhere as good as TSMC 7nm.

~~~
dfrage
In _theory_ is was going to be a bit better than TSMC 7mm, with only 7+nm
equaling or exceeding it.

In practice, it's slower than Intel 14nm, denser (better be!!), and consumes
less power. And has pesky yield issues, _Semiaccurate_ is convinced it'll
never be a profitable node.

------
liuliu
I am still not sure what they meant "client systems on shelf for 2019". All
the other sources seem to imply it strictly for mobile (Ultrabook and NUC). So
the server 10nm will be first (H1 2020) and then desktop later than that? Does
this match Intel's past behavior for their desktop / server product release
schedule?

~~~
wmf
Mobile (Ultrabook and NUC) == client.

